# New Fiat 500 in White with Tan



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Since I hi-jacked Rob's post with the Fiat 500 I did a while ago I thought I would actaully post up on my own 










This was a detail spread over a couple of days after my Dad took delivery of his new Fiat 500 1.2 Auto Lounge. We took delivery on a very wet midweek day. The suppplying dealer had been given very strict instructions not to touch/remove any delivery protection film or any labels that are fitted by Fiat from the factory and do NO valet of any sort. They actually followed this to the letter:thumb: which I was very pleased to see. We (the dealer and myself) then removed all the plastic sheets on site and inspected the whole car.

I didn't take any pictures due to the rain and I wasn't really planning on posting this either .

First thing to do was foam/wash the car in the rain :lol: so my Dad wasn't driving round with a car with clean and dirty bits, clean bits from the peel off plastic protection sheets. The pictures you will see happened a couple of days later when I had the weekend to do the 'full monty' as he refered to it 

Anyway enough rambling here goes..

Products used:

*Interior:*

Hoover and general wipe down and removal of all plastics coatings left on by the dealer.
Leather - Gliptone twins
Plastics - Einszitt ****pit Premium
Carpets - Meg's Apc then 303 protectant
Glass - CG window cleaner














































*Wheels:*

EZ detail brush
Swissvax brushes
AS Smart wheels 4:1
CG EZ glaze
CG Jetseal 109 x 2 30 minutes apart
Poorboys Wheel sealant
Megs Endurance on tyres

I decided to take wheels off because of some transport wax on the inner wheel backs I just couldn't get to with the wheels on the car. The wheels came off after the body had been cleaned and not before as listed.














































Also did the arches while the wheels were off naturally..

before




























after





































to leave these fine shiny clean wheels :thumb:














































*Exterior: Cleaning*

AS Hazsafe x 2
Megs APC to arches
Megs Shampoo Plus foamed 
Megs Shampoo 2BM
Sonus washmitt
Sonus Green + Megs LT as lube 1:1
Tardis
CG Miracle dryer
Glass - CG window cleaner














































Doesn't look to bad really, shame I didn't take any in the rain of the true state it arrived....














































After about 5minutes




























It's just about big enough :lol:










Then when it was dryed a quick going over with the tardis and clay (oops no pictures....)

Finally with a clean base we can start on the real work...

*Exterior : Protection*

Werkstatt Prime Strong via rotary
Werkstatt AJT & Glos
Megs NXT metal on exhaust
Megs ASD to arches

Difficult to pick out defects on white and to be far couldn't really find that many anyway, so here's the afters during and afters using the Werkstatt products - really like these for the not only the finish but also for there ease of use :thumb:













































































































And now the fully finished article with tyres dressed and exhaust done etc...
(for the really observant, the wheel nut trim is missing because I noticed it was scratched so my Dad was off getting another one, handy when the dealer is only round the corner )






















































































































Many thanks for sticking with the rather long post, hope you enjoyed it :thumb: any questions fire away..


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work on a lovely motor.........:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Adam, cracking little cars.:thumb: 
how did you find the paint? the one I did was surprisingly hard (BMW hard).


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nice work Adam, looks luverly. :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Really nice car that Adam

Snow blind whilst working with the Prime Strong?

Liking your work


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Very nice Adam, cracking little cars.:thumb:
> how did you find the paint? the one I did was surprisingly hard (BMW hard).


It wasn't that hard, but then it wasn't Honda soft , sorry being sarky. Not too hard really which surprised me, but then my dealer left the car alone so hadn't inflicted any damage.

Thanks for your comments chaps :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Really nice car that Adam
> 
> Snow blind whilst working with the Prime Strong?
> 
> Liking your work


Yep , had to change and put my sunglasses on :lol:, how cool did I look :buffer:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats looks fantastic!! LOVING the interior


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Really liking these little cars,almost ordered one whilst getting fooked about by vauxhall. Liking the colour combo of that one too! Wasn't a fan of the cream dash plastics until now. Good work mate


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks great - superb results. Great interior btw.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that looks cracking and a great little write up :thumb: Few questions:

how did you use the Prime Strong on the rotary - pad, speeds, passes etc? Did you see much correction from it?

like that gazebo on the driveway - is it your place?

was the Hazsafe enough to remove the transport wax by itself or did you need any dedicated products?

cheers matey - great results


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice, very nice. I recently bought a Fiat Bravo but this small car has much more impact. I presume he's had it a while on a 08 plate? Good think about small cars is you can do them quick!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I am starting to really like these little number, the more i see of them.
Love the interior in this one. What a break for the norm.
Great write up, terrific job done also.
top show. :thumb:


----------



## Safi (Aug 11, 2008)

looks great! very very nice fiat 500!


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing! I love it

Also likin the glossy look left on the tires, many seem to be against this now! Wht dressing did u use out of interest?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> that looks cracking and a great little write up :thumb: Few questions:
> 
> how did you use the Prime Strong on the rotary - pad, speeds, passes etc? Did you see much correction from it?
> 
> ...


Thanks Damon for the comments :thumb:

Prime worked quite well on the rotary, just keep the speed down on a blue 3M pads, couple of passes and done. Was used more as a really good base/cleaner then correction - Not much to correct that I could find .

I found the Hazsafe worked really well, not much transport wax present, but it did a nice job of softening up and made removal a lot easier. Then it was just washed 2BM as normal.

And yes it's not my place, my folks place even closer to the sea , you can hear and smell it :lol:

Thanks for alll the commenst guys :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

buon lavoro, belissima!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks lovely, I want one


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Who said white can"t shine ?

Super:buffer: job on a cracking car :argie::argie:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Why oh Why Did the dealer drill the boot lid to fit the number plate when there are 4 holes factory drilled with plastic inserts/"rawl plugs" :wall: :wall::wall:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

It might be different markets as our 500 in Italy has four screws holding the plate on, could be wrong though. Leather colour on the chairs looks great with the exterior imho


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Adam, you can go off some people you know...still waiting to get my hands on one of these.....SOMEONE!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Adam, you can go off some people you know...still waiting to get my hands on one of these.....SOMEONE!


Just taken a booking this morning for a Zaino protection detail on a Mod Blue 500 Sport owned by a fellow 500 forum member:thumb:

Owner is driving down from Berkshire & taking the opportunity to fit in some christmas shopping in Bristol at the same time, hasn't been wash since May apparently!!!!!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

:lol:^


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks great, a cracking little motor!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike Hunt said:


> It might be different markets as our 500 in Italy has four screws holding the plate on, could be wrong though. Leather colour on the chairs looks great with the exterior imho


I'd still rather the dealer fit the plates with double sided tape rather than self tappers into the boot skin (wonder if it will invalidate the anti perforation warranty? )


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Love the brown leather, the interior looks really impressive for a smaller car. I think that's quite unusual in that sector of the market.

How do you think the white steering wheel will wear? Are you concerned it will get grubby over time?


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

:argie: I've been on the site for a while now, but never posted much. Absolutely top finish on what must be the coolest small car on the road today. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

andy monty said:


> I'd still rather the dealer fit the plates with double sided tape rather than self tappers into the boot skin (wonder if it will invalidate the anti perforation warranty? )


When we took the plate off the clean behind it I went mad  what the **** did theydo that for.

The dealer tells us it doesn't invaildate the warrenty so we'll see if anything ever needs doing what they say. Such an easy thing to avoid, but oh no not your local main dealer 

Thanks for the rest of the comments guys much appreciated :thumb:

And Tim why haven't you done one yet, your not talking to the right people  maybe an Abarth will find you


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

ABGT170 said:


> How do you think the white steering wheel will wear? Are you concerned it will get grubby over time?


I'm sure it will last ok. The leather seems quite good quality from the feel of it and my Dad's got instructions to at least wipe the wheel down every week with the TW leather wipes to take the weekly grime away until I get round sort of once a month to do it.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> And Tim why haven't you done one yet, your not talking to the right people  maybe an Abarth will find you


I would be SO happy to do even a normal one Adam, fingers crossed 1 of the 100 or so Arbarths come my way..


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Got an Abarth arriving in March in Grigio campovole (shiny grey primer) also with the esse esse kit fitted, and your welcome to detail it, trouble is I'm in Italy.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

ABGT170 said:


> Love the brown leather, the interior looks really impressive for a smaller car. I think that's quite unusual in that sector of the market.
> 
> How do you think the white steering wheel will wear? Are you concerned it will get grubby over time?


13k miles on mine with nothing more than the occasional treatment with Gliptone & all is as new still.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice little car....love the seat colour...mmmm

Wasnt exactly dirty to start with


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mike Hunt said:


> Got an Abarth arriving in March in Grigio campovole (shiny grey primer) also with the esse esse kit fitted, and your welcome to detail it, trouble is I'm in Italy.


Thats no problem Mike


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks fanatasticly gleamy and very nice. A great job Adam.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, i must say these are growing on me (nicest alloy choice imo)


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

gread work ads :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments.

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Good work..:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great job Adam


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's lovely work on a cracking little car - looks well in the white too. :thumb:

 what muppet decided to wind in a couple of holes to fit the number plate? I guess those little rusty bits were the swarf left behind where they didn't bother to clean it from behind the plate - unbelieveable on a brand new vehicle. :wall:

Still looks fantastic though - might have to have a little look at one meself.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely job

What a cracking little motor that is :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a nice little car


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks stunning in white and the interior finishes the car off with the piping on the seats


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Interior is a refreshing change from the red that you always see. Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I must have missed this 1st time! Nice work Adam, I've just finished an Abarth - great looking cars.


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Cracking detail and write-up :thumb:

I've got a new Fiesta in white coming in the new year, so i'm looking at as many new white details as possible at the moment, and i'm liking this one very much 

Real pity on the drilled holes though - i would be demanding a new tailgate and a new front bumper off them


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ill post a detail on my girls car next time its washed!!!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

That leather is gorgeous. 

Brilliant first photo Ad!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Brilliant first photo Ad!


:thumb:, had to check I got the colours round the right way.

The wing mirrors are coloured now, one red and one green to match to Italian flags badges on the rear quarters. I'll update with a couple of new pictures next time I clean it.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks great, lovely finish mate :thumb:


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

top job mate. awsome write up, really useful also.


----------



## rasA4 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great work!


----------

